# Moose



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just what in the world is going on with kill crazy cops and other law enforcement types these days. Just saw on the news here in Michigan about the moose in Dickerson, Story said didn't want to trank. it because they thought it might get agitated, Story sounded like they were going to kill it but is decided to leave the area and news story implied/presumed were still hunting it.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I know hundreds of LEO types and NONE of them are kill crazy. I do not know the circumstances of the problem or how often they had been called on this particular case. Do you?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

This was Dickerson N. Dakota and was a story on NBC Today this morning I believe.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know hundreds of LEO officers, but have known many over the years. None have been "kill crazy" at all! Only has a rare Kill been necessary, and fortunately only rarely do we ever have a police officer killed in these parts. 
However, things are far different up here in ND vs. some of the big city areas elsewhere in US. I sure dont envy their jobs in those areas. 
Yes, Im sure there is an occasional goon-police officer out there, too quick on the job to open fire. BUT, with only a second or so to make a life or death decision, mistakes can and will be made! Nobody makes perfect decisions every time with only a second or two to think about it! Been there had to do that though in a different scenario.

A bit off topic, but some of these toys that kids have nowadays scare me! Saw a kid with a squirt gun the other day and did a 20 second double take before I was sure it was not a real pistol! I dont envy police officers when suddenly something like this pops up!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

BTW, we just hada young bull moose wander through Bismarck 2 days ago. One seen along the Heart River a week or so ago, possibly the same moose!?!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Probably were hankerin for some moose steaks. Around here you have to fight law enforcement for road killed big game. :rollin:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Another thing people have to take into consideration is disease. Some moose in our area have a disease caused by ticks which basically makes them go insane. Had a young bull a few years ago in my parents and neighbors yard. It would look through their window and watch television!! Called game and fish and they said they would come out when they had time. A couple of days later the elderly neighbor called me and said it was laying dead in his yard. It was a Friday and called game and fish. I am not making this up, they said verbatum "you do know it's Friday, we will see if we can get out their Monday. Well, it was literally covered from head to toe in ticks and neighbor understandably didn't want it is his yard with young grandchildren around. Hooked a chain to it a drug it a mile down the road to an abandoned farm. Game and fish never did show up. Not normal to have a moose wandering around city streets and businesses for several days. What are they supposed to do? Are they supposed to protect and serve the public or do the game and fish job too?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

What do you think the wild animal is going to do when it sees/hears a pop from a person standing there- then feels a sharp pain of something immediately after the pop?

Panic? Charge the perceived threat? Run away into traffic or over a kid 3 blocks away?

But then again -since some cop somewhere gave you a ticket because you were 'only' 5 mph over the speed limit, they are all kill crazy phsycopaths!

I don't envy their jobs! Because one minute the general public is protesting them-the next they are calling them for help-the next they are being badmouthed... Then the excuses: I didn't put my seat belt on cause... I was only a little over the speed limit. ... I was only a little over the legal alcohol limit....

Either support those people who protect you or make it clear without talking to you that you don't. .. Ridiculous to even write kill crazy. Stupid too IMHO!

Complaining about the police deciding to kill a wild animal in town? What are you supposed to do with it- let it raise a family and build it a shed for it to live in? Who would be the first to blame the cops if he ran into the moose with his 'sports' car? Yep....


----------

